# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  Смешные названия городов и посёлков

## Justin

Большая Пысса (населенный пункт в Коми-Удорском районе)
Большие Пупсы (деревня в Тверской обл.)
ул. Минструактивная (Смоленская обл.)
г. Манды (Монголия)
Дешевки (деревня в Калужской обл.)
ул. Новый русский спуск (деревня Уборы)
Такое (село на Сахалине)
Тухлянка (река на Сахалине)
Баклань (село в Брянской обл.)
Лохово (поселок на Можайском ш.)
Факфак (Новая Гвинея)
Большое Струйкино (село в Новогородской обл.)
Овнище (деревня в Тверской обл.)
Дно (город недалеко от Пскова)
Трусово (деревня в республике Коми)
ул. Забойна (Калуга)
Кокаиновые горы (река в Пермской обл.)
Косяковка (деревня в Башкирии)
Куриловка (село в Саратовской обл.)
Ширяево (деревня в Самарской обл.)
Ломки (деревня в Нижегородской обл.)
Йоко**** (город в Японии)
Большой Куяш (деревня в Челябинской обл.)
Иннах (поселок на Чукотке)
Крутые Хутора (деревня в Липецкой обл.)
Крутая (деревня в Коми)
Быки, Бычихи (деревни в Белоруссии)
Новые Алгаши (колхоз в Ульяновской обл.)
Новопозорново (село в Кемеровской обл.)
Лысая Балда (река в селе Заряное, Украина)
Болотная Рогавка (деревня в Новгородской обл.)
Старые Черви (село в Кемеровской обл.)
Верхнее Зачатье (деревня в Чеховском районе)
Дураково (деревня в Калужской обл.)
Заячий пузырь (река в Кемеровской обл.)
Козявкино (село в Кемеровской обл.)
Цаца (Волгоградская обл.)
Засосная (деревня в Липецкой обл.)
Звероножка (река в Московской обл.)
Муходоево (село в Белгородской обл.)
Да-да (поселок в Хабаровском крае)
Вобля (река в Рязанской обл.)
Хреновое (село в Воронежской обл.)
Блювиничи (деревня в Брестской обл.)
Большое Бухалово (деревня в Вологодской обл.)
Свиновье (деревня в Одинцовском районе)
Синие Лепяги (поселок в Воронежской обл.)
Жабино (деревня в Мордовии)
Кончинино (деревня под Дмитровом)
Раздериха (река в Дмитровском районе)
Чуваки (деревня в Пермской обл.)
Мусорка (дреревня в Ульяновской обл.)
Голодранкино (деревня под Магнитогорском)
Безводовка (деревня в Ульяновской обл.)
Красная Могила (Донецкая обл.)
Кундрючья (река под Волгоградом)
Хотелово (поселок под Тверью)
Добрые Пчелы (в Рязанской обл.)
Соода Уйу (название магазина в Бишкеке)
Блохи (Псковская область, Бежаницкий р-н)
Блява (Оренбургская область)
Бухалово (Тверская область, Бологовский р-н)
Бухловка (Московская область)
Черная Грязь (Московская область,
Солнечногорский р-н)
Козлы (Тверская область)
Вагина (Тюменская область)
Лобково (Тверская область, Кашинский р-н)
Попки (Волгоградская область, Котовский р-н)
Мошонки (Калужская область, Мещовский р-н)
Сисковский (поселок в Волгоградской области)
Целковоская (станица? Волгоградская область)
Опухлики (Псковская область, Новельский р-н)
Дрочево (Московская область, Дмитровский р-н)
Калино (Архангельская обл., Мезенский р-н)
Кака (республика Дагестан, Ахтынский р-н)
Какино (Нижегородская область, Гагинский р-н)
Моча (река в Московской области, Подольский р-н)
Сика (республика Дагестан, Табасарский р-н)
Отхожее (Тамбовская область)
Нижнее Блевково (Калужская область, Спасо-Деменский р-н)
Мачехин Конец (Тверская область)
Хренище (Воронежская область, Бобровский р-н)
Большое и Малое Лохово (Тверская область, Осташковский р-н)
1-ое и 2-ое Матюково (Тульская область, Суворовский р-н)
Пьянкино (Московская область, Шатурский р-н)
МЫМРИНО (Орловская область)родная деревня Геннадия Андреевича Зюганова
Лоухи(Карелия)
Хухамяха (Финляндия)
Щедрищево (Донецкая обл.)
села Тахтымукай и Понемукай (Краснодарский край)
Калищево (пригород Петербурга)
деревня МОШОНКА(Тверская обл,озеро Селигер)
деревня КУЁКНУЛО (Тверская обл.)
Смышляевка (село, Самарская область)
Дураки (село, Красноярский край)
КИЛЯКОВКА (село, Волгоградская область)
Некончай (Литва)
Сувалки (Польша)
Маза (река, Смарская область)
Радио (посёлок, Московская обл.)
В Сочи есть "Каткова Щель"
Кишки (село, Полтавская область, Украина)
Коноплянка (село, Украина)

Гробы (село, Украина)
.ЛЯДИ (на трассе Киев-Харьков есть с. Большие Ляди....возле трассы огромная остановка, на которой здоровыми буквами написано: #.ЛЯДИ :-)) )
Гадюшник (село, Украина)
Отсосиновка (село, Киевская область, Украина)
Малые Бычки (село, западная Украина Ив-Фр. область)
Высунь (река, Украина)
Половинка (cело, Украина)
Большое Свинорье (Если ехать по Боровскому шоссе в сторону области, будет населённый пункт)
по дороге из Тары в Омск расположены:
р. Берняжка;
с. Почекуево;
с. Щуевоз;
р. Нюхаловка;
с. Такмык;
р. Бызовка;
с. Курносово;
с. Большие Мурлы;
р. Ингалы;
с. Старокарасук;
с. Ч***клы;
с. Увальная Бития;
р. Авлуха...
река Дырочная (поселок Белоусово, Калужская обл)
Местечко Ломы (Ивановская обл)
Местечко Бухарово (Иваноская обл)
Село Париж (Челябинская область)

Блядищево (село, Подмосковье)

----------


## Незарегистрированный

заинтересовалась этой темой и написала статью про прикольные названия по Беларуси
http://www.hata.by/exclusive/Iz_%C2%...ku%C2%BB-4071/

----------


## Mouse

> заинтересовалась этой темой и написала статью про прикольные названия по Беларуси
> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


Интересная статья получилась. Позитивчик))

----------


## Vanya

всё равно с Крыжополем ничего не сравнится, ибо он имел большую рекламу ещё на советском ТВ)))

----------


## гость

Крыжопль рулит

----------

